# new extreme baby



## frost (Jul 26, 2011)

just picked my little guy from the post office.[attachment=2858][attachment=2859]


----------



## reptastic (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats he is so tiny, lol hard to imagine that lil lizard on the palm of your hand will get 5'+


----------



## frost (Jul 26, 2011)

haha yeah i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 26, 2011)

ADORABLE!


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 26, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!! can't wait for my extreme to arrive today!!!


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats on your new little one.


----------



## frost (Jul 26, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!! can't wait for my extreme to arrive today!!!


thanks,cant wait to see ur baby when it comes.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 27, 2011)

So cute and little.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 27, 2011)

what pairing is he from?


----------



## frost (Jul 27, 2011)

dunno id have to ask bobby.


----------



## frost (Aug 5, 2011)

my little guy is sleeping on my lap and i noticed that he had a bit of red on his legs and bottom of his torso.does anyone else s extreme have that?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah mine does its kinda of a reddish brown same spot


----------

